# Can we have cut and paste tools?



## KittyCatty

Hello,
Could we have cut and paste tools to use when posting in a thread? I have often tried to highlight, cut and paste stuff and failed. Today it got too much  hence my suggestion
Thanks for taking the time to read this,
KittyCatty


----------



## Kelly B

I use control codes to cut and paste. Once the text you want is selected/highlighted, use <ctrl>C if you plan to copy it or <ctrl>X if you want to cut it, then <ctrl>V to place it in the new spot. I don't know if this works for all keyboard configurations, though. Have you tried it?


----------



## elroy

You can also right click (if you have a PC) on the highlighted text and choose "cut" or "copy."  Then you can move your cursor wherever you want, right click, and choose "paste."


----------



## fenixpollo

Anytime the text that you are cutting and pasting has smilies, bullets, tabs or other formatting besides spaces and returns, VBulletin has a hard time cutting and pasting it.  I always have to remove all special formatting before I cut and paste.

Good luck!


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Anytime the text that you are cutting and pasting has smilies, bullets, tabs or other formatting besides spaces and returns, VBulletin has a hard time cutting and pasting it.  I always have to remove all special formatting before I cut and paste.
> 
> Good luck!


Could you elaborate on it? What exactly happens? I can easily copy, cut and paste without tinkering with formatting.

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

Now that I think about it, the only actual times I can remember this happening is when I composed a post in MS Word, then cut it and pasted it into WR.  

Yesterday, in fact, I wrote a long post in the reply box, with smilies and bullets and hyperlinks.  When I hit "submit", the browser stalled.  So I quickly highlighted the whole thing and hit "Ctrl + C".  I took it into Word and came back later.  When I tried to re-post it, the same thing happened.  So I took out all of the smilies, hyperlinks and bullets, re-copied and re-pasted from Word, and vB took it lickety-split.

This is my story.


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Now that I think about it, the only actual times I can remember this happening is when I composed a post in MS Word, then cut it and pasted it into WR.
> 
> Yesterday, in fact, I wrote a long post in the reply box, with smilies and bullets and hyperlinks.  When I hit "submit", the browser stalled.  So I quickly highlighted the whole thing and hit "Ctrl + C".  I took it into Word and came back later.  When I tried to re-post it, the same thing happened.  So I took out all of the smilies, hyperlinks and bullets, re-copied and re-pasted from Word, and vB took it lickety-split.
> 
> This is my story.


 That's because of bullet points - vBulletin cannot handle them well. You got this error message, right?
PHP has encountered a Stack overflow

If so, it has nothing to do with smileys and Ctrl+C.

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

No, the browser started loading, then froze, and I eventually got a 404 error.

Thanks for the tip on the bullets, though.


----------



## cuchuflete

Since the upgrade to vB 3.5, I have had sporadic trouble with Firefox/Mac.  Whenever I do, I click on the A/A in the upper right corner of this data entry window, and cut and paste are re-enabled in Firefox.  It's a nuisance, but a minor one.

I agree with Jana...stack overflow can usually be eliminated by deleting bullets or numbered text.


----------



## KittyCatty

Hello, thanks for all the replies!
I've tried right-clicking on high-lighted text in a post but it doesn't come up with the options cut/copy and paste. But I haven't tried the keyboard versions... - oh thanks - just had a go and they work!!  Thank you. I'll remember about the formatting too
KittyCatty


----------

